# January Winter Amtrak Adventure New Orleans Chicago Emeryville



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 6, 2016)

This Sunday, January 10, I begin my Winter Amtrak Adventure flying Southwest Airlines to New Orleans. And then on Tuesday, July 12, I board the City of New Orleans bound for Chicago and continuing Wednesday on the California Zephyr to Emeryville arriving Friday, January 15. A day trip from Emeryville to San Jose on Saturday and then Sunday I fly home from San Francisco to Nashville on American Airlines . Instead of posting trip reports here I have a travel blog I update as I travel. If interested, check out my preview update Amtrak Winter Adventure January 2016 - Preview.


----------



## bobnjulie (Jan 19, 2016)

I've really enjoyed reading your blogs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks, bobnjulie. I'm home now and have uploaded all my trip photos to my Reagan's Photo Galleries website yesterday. Later today I plan to do a wrap up blog update to link to the complete photo galleries. You should get your email overnight with this latest blog update.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 19, 2016)

I just uploaded all my photos from my Amtrak Winter Adventure to my photo galleries and have posted a trip wrap up blog post to provide links to all the photos. Check it out here: *Amtrak Winter Adventure January 2016 - Trip Photos *

I invite you to sign up to receive future updates as I travel in your email inbox. Look for the "Follow By Email" subscription form on right side column on the blog page.


----------



## hello (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank you for all of your photos .... very interesting!!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 7, 2016)

Enjoyed your blogs and photos of the recent trip out West. Have a great time in Costa Rica, my favorite Central American nation. Beautiful country and very nice people.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks, Bill, This will be my first trip to Costa Rica. My friend hosting me assures me I will be very happy. Glad you are following me via my blog. I'm planing to post regular updates the two weeks February 9-23 I am there.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos! I'm glad you had a good trip and wish you another good one visiting your friend.


----------

